# Want to join a furry household?



## ThisisGabe (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm setting up one! Move in date, 12/1, rent will be $312 and there will be 7 tenants in 4 bedrooms. Be comfortable with sharing a bedroom, it will be in upper manhattan! Contact me ASAP or reply if interested!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 10, 2011)

This seems like a place for people to an hero


----------



## Zenia (Nov 10, 2011)

Pff. I pay that where I am now and I get my own bedroom and share the house with only 3 other people. XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> This seems like a place for people to an hero


Nah, I'm in regular contact with 5 furs who all live in the same house (1 is the grandson of the owner, the other 4 are regular tenants); they seem to be fine.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Nov 10, 2011)

A gathering of many furries in an enclosed space? WOOHOO AN ALL YEAR CONVENTION!!! You won't catch me signing up for this, but I'm sure there are some REALLY hardcore furries who'd be up for it.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 10, 2011)

This sounds like a setup for a B-grade slasher flick.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 10, 2011)

HAHA

NO


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 10, 2011)

I wonder if hygiene is mandatory.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 10, 2011)

You're all doomed.
This is NEVER a good idea.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 10, 2011)

=p If it's a bad idea, then whatever. I like the idea and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Sar (Nov 10, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> =p If it's a bad idea, then whatever. I like the idea and I'm sticking to it!


It's not that. Its that I dont really think it's a good idea to post it on these forums.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been some good friends here.. although ill admit I've met many nutty ones too.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, I am not feeling particularly suicidal today.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 10, 2011)

I am looking for a place to move out, but frankly I`m more tempted to sleep in the local park than risk sharing a house with six furries. O.O


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2011)

Nor for all of the Bagels in New York. 
And new york bagels are pretty good. :V


----------



## Elessara (Nov 10, 2011)

It's just me and my boyfriend living in a 2-bedroom apartment for $500.... um, yeah no.

Also, if you're looking for tennents why settle on 7 for a 4 bedroom apartment expecting strangers to be just dandy sharing a room?
This is strange logic.

*EDIT:* $2184 seems like an awfully strange rent amount. Jus' sayin...


----------



## Smelge (Nov 10, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Also, if you're looking for tennents why settle on 7 for a 4 bedroom apartment expecting strangers to be just dandy sharing a room?
> This is strange logic.



Because they're furries. Who needs privacy when you have mutual masturbation?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2011)

Elessara said:


> It's just me and my boyfriend living in a 2-bedroom apartment for $500.... um, yeah no.
> 
> Also, if you're looking for tennents why settle on 7 for a 4 bedroom apartment expecting strangers to be just dandy sharing a room?
> This is strange logic.
> ...



It's Manhattan. Everything is expensive there.

I would be worried if you have females in the apartment. They'd have to share a room if they are not sleeping with the other tenants if they do not know each other. :V

Depending on how big the rooms, are expect a lot of high tension.


----------



## Corto (Nov 10, 2011)

There is no way anything bad can come out of this.


----------



## Elessara (Nov 10, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's Manhattan. Everything is expensive there.



Wasn't really talking about the price; more the odd number. /shrug


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 10, 2011)

7 people (strangers) in 4 bedrooms? I like where this is going.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2011)

Seems legit.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm more than fine with living alone, even if I am the only Furry in a ten-mile threshhold.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 10, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Wasn't really talking about the price; more the odd number. /shrug



OP wants his own room.

Couldn't possibly imagine why :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> 7 people (strangers) in 4 bedrooms? I like where this is going.



Giggity.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 10, 2011)

FAF: The Furry Roomate Craigslist.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 10, 2011)

are we allowde to bring pets?
i want to bring my pet horse

edit: i want my own bedroom
and my horse sleeps in my bed with me, we're life partners


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> FAF: The Furry Roomate Craigslist.



I would be terrified as hell to see a Sofurry/Inkbunny version.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I would be terrified as hell to see a Sofurry/Inkbunny version.



Let's not even go there :v


----------



## Azure (Nov 10, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Giggity.


Oh!

Also, party?


----------



## Conker (Nov 10, 2011)

A fantastic psychological experiment waiting to happen.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure I'm in.  Sounds good! Where do I sign up?


----------



## Azure (Nov 10, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Sure I'm in. Sounds good! Where do I sign up?


You sign up by bending over.


----------



## Deo (Nov 10, 2011)

Elessara said:


> *EDIT:* $2184 seems like an awfully strange rent amount. Jus' sayin...


It's in upper Manhattan, New York City.
So the usual apartment cost is $1,500-3,500 dependent on space, location, etc.


----------



## Pine (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll consider it once I get into the habit of sleeping on my back with my hands between my legs.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I would be terrified as hell to see a Sofurry/Inkbunny version.


you'd see cops dragging people out of that house within the first week



Pine said:


> I'll consider it once I get into the habit of sleeping on my back with my hands between my legs.


 
Sleeping on your stomach with hands on crotch/between legs is a lot easier. It's how I sleep every night


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 10, 2011)

I forsee much awkward sex parties going on in this place. With people regularly passed out.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think I'd want to share a household with anyone from FAF personally....... (no offence you guys. XD)


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> are we allowde to bring pets?
> i want to bring my pet horse
> 
> edit: i want my own bedroom
> and my horse sleeps in my bed with me, we're life partners


It's a furry household. Your roommates can be your pets.


----------



## Aden (Nov 10, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> I don't think I'd want to share a household with anyone from FAF personally....... (no offence you guys. XD)



you are wise beyond your years


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 10, 2011)

Furry Communities: Forever Alone.  _Together._


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you take traveler's check?  Please re asap


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 10, 2011)

Why would you live in Manhattan of all places? Or request people to move there?


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't live in your country sorry.


----------



## Elessara (Nov 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> It's in upper Manhattan, New York City.
> So the usual apartment cost is $1,500-3,500 dependent on space, location, etc.



Again,



Elessara said:


> Wasn't really talking about the price; more the odd number. /shrug


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 10, 2011)

Be sure to buy a steam cleaner, you'll need it :V


----------



## Traven V (Nov 10, 2011)

True Life: Furry edition, wunderful, I wish you luck!


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 10, 2011)

These things never last long; who's going to pay the rent if all tenants blow their money on porn and fursuits? :V


----------



## Ames (Nov 10, 2011)

THIS CAN ONLY END WELL


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2011)

God forbid if anyone in that house can draw even slightly well. I'd give them two weeks before the constant begging for free art would make them snap and carry out a monumental murder-suicide.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 11, 2011)

op is hedging costs by selling the rights to secret household video footage to TLC


----------



## Elessara (Nov 11, 2011)

Tycho said:


> op is hedging costs by selling the rights to secret household video footage to TLC



Holy fuck why didn't I think of this....

On a side note... I'm planning on renting a 3 bedroom house here in Texas. I'll be looking for 5 tenants plus myself. 2 furries to a 10' X 10' room. 1 bathroom. Rent will be close to $150 per person plus utilities. 1 1/2 acre fenced in yard on a corner lot. Pets not only welcome but are encouraged.
Pm me if interested.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know if the landlord talks traveler's checks.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 11, 2011)

I wanna live in Manhattan because I wanna get involved with broadway. I want furry roommates so I can get very cheap rent and pawesomeness.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 11, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> I wanna live in Manhattan because I wanna get involved with broadway. I want furry roommates so I can get very cheap rent and pawesomeness.



You're life will actually consist of being mugged and working as a stripper.

But good luck with dreams.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 11, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Holy fuck why didn't I think of this....
> 
> On a side note... I'm planning on renting a 3 bedroom house here in Texas. I'll be looking for 5 tenants plus myself. 2 furries to a 10' X 10' room. 1 bathroom. Rent will be close to $150 per person plus utilities. 1 1/2 acre fenced in yard on a corner lot. Pets not only welcome but are encouraged.
> Pm me if interested.



(edit:me dumb)


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Bonus round:

 <LizardKing> So how many bathrooms does it have?
 <KhordKitty2> 1
 <LizardKing> :|
 <Vercingetorix> rofl
 <LizardKing> 1 bathroom?
 <LizardKing> Sounds fun. Maybe you can share the shower too.
 <KhordKitty2> =/ i guess.. we'd have to schedule  showers


----------



## Cyril (Nov 11, 2011)

^totally missed the joke
EDIT: got lizard-ninja'd, this is towards Tiger.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 11, 2011)

Call G4 or E!, they'd be all over this as a bad reality show ('House of Fur' perhaps?).

Good luck with it...I guess....


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, after I made that comment I honestly might have been mistaken, I've called 4 people with the proposal... and I think my mind farted. There might be more bathrooms.


----------



## Conker (Nov 11, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> I wanna live in Manhattan because I wanna get involved with broadway. I want furry roommates so I can get very cheap rent and pawesomeness.


Well, since most furfags have no concept of quality, I'm sure you'll find a few that are willing to toss up money for your small house with one bathroom. 

Most weaboos would also work, so if you can't find furfags, try them.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 11, 2011)

Cyril said:


> ^totally missed the joke
> EDIT: got lizard-ninja'd, this is towards Tiger.



Oh.

-Internet dumb today- :c


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh geez

<LizardKing> So how are you verifying that these furbags can actually afford the rent? You getting a contract drawn up or some shit?
_<KhordKitty2> well, they'll get asked how much they expect to make_
<Whitetail> Wait wait
<Whitetail> Expect to make, like these people are gonna live with you and DONT have a job?
<LizardKing> "I make $500 a month!" (Cybering on SL and painting dog dongs to sell on FA)
<LizardKing> Whoops, FA is down, no rent this month!
<LizardKing> I can see you've given this a lot of thought
<Whitetail> yep
<Whitetail> Especially when they said "EXPECT to make"
_<KhordKitty2> Hehe
<KhordKitty2> Well.. I have 16 MAYBES... so I will hopefully have a few to choose from_
<Whitetail> 16 maybes, gives you 3 yes's maybe
<LizardKing> Okay, and how do you verify that they're not just full of shit and will run out of money within 3 months?
<LizardKing> With 6 furries that's a lot of fail potential
_<KhordKitty2> I tell them to replace themselves if they can't make the bill_
<Whitetail> The operating word here is Furries.
_<KhordKitty2> Whitetail x3, you're right
<KhordKitty2> Although 3 yeses means 4 furries in a 4 bedroom place
<KhordKitty2> rent would be about 500 each ,NOT BAD deal_
<LizardKing> That's assuming they'd still be willing at that price
<LizardKing> Well keep us informed, this sounds very entertaining.

So. 7 furries, 4 (not very large) bedrooms, 1 bathroom, and seemingly little in the way of monetary security. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Conker (Nov 11, 2011)

You know, I seem to recall your last forays with furry roommates never ended well. You are a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Oh geez
> 
> <LizardKing> So how are you verifying that these furbags can actually afford the rent? You getting a contract drawn up or some shit?
> _<KhordKitty2> well, they'll get asked how much they expect to make_
> ...



I'm going to get some popcorn to munch on as I watch the impending trainwreck.....


----------



## Elessara (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't you have any friends / relatives that you could con into rooming with you instead of _strangers_... 6 of them no less?
Sorry, just remembered where I was... derp.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 11, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Don't you have any friends / relatives that you could con into rooming with you instead of _strangers_... 6 of them no less?
> Sorry, just remembered where I was... derp.




FURRY strangers :v


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2011)

I got a message on FA from the OP asking me for my messenger so he could work out the details of me living with them...

Is sarcasm really that hard to pick up these days?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 11, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> I'm setting up one! Move in date, 12/1, rent will be $312 and there will be 7 tenants in 4 bedrooms. Be comfortable with sharing a bedroom, it will be in upper manhattan! Contact me ASAP or reply if interested!



$2184 for a 4 bedroom in Manhattan sounds very, very low...

Where I live it's probably closer to $4000 and Manhattan is more expensive than it is here.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 11, 2011)

This is such a bad idea. Such. a. bad. idea.
None of you have heard aout that insane lion furry who would demand his roomates give him blowjobs or he'd die of a heart attack?



Ad Hoc said:


> It's a furry household. Your roommates can be your pets.


ohh thats hot
op im in


ill pay with sexual favors. im very skilled.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 11, 2011)

edit: merging


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> None of you have heard aout that insane lion furry who would demand his roomates give him blowjobs or he'd die of a heart attack?



Seriously? I hope no one believed him. But this is furries we're talking about :v


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 11, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Seriously? I hope no one believed him. But this is furries we're talking about :v


They did.
Google that shit, his username was Nekobe


----------



## Deo (Nov 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> They did.
> Google that shit, his username was Nekobe


Fuck I remember that. Was that in FD or FD_2?


----------



## Tango (Nov 11, 2011)

Can I set up some hidden cameras and give Tira Banks a call before you all move int together? :V


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> They did.
> Google that shit, his username was Nekobe


http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Bart_Bervoets
Nekobe was a username used by Rogue but Bart bervoets used as well it.


----------



## israfur (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh God


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh this reminds me, I knew someone who lived in a furry household thing.
One day he was like "I couldn't find my zeta toy earlier but then I found it downstairs, one of my room/housemates must have used it ^^".


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> Oh this reminds me, I knew someone who lived in a furry household thing.
> One day he was like "I couldn't find my zeta toy earlier but then I found it downstairs, one of my room/housemates must have used it ^^".



Sounds familiar. I've seen people saying they borrowed one from a friend to give it a 'test-drive' before buying one for themselves.

Ew.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 11, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> Oh this reminds me, I knew someone who lived in a furry household thing.
> One day he was like "I couldn't find my zeta toy earlier but then I found it downstairs, one of my room/housemates must have used it ^^".



And the STDs were free to all!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 11, 2011)

Conker said:


> You know, I seem to recall your last forays with furry roommates never ended well. You are a glutton for punishment.


 Right you are. This time I'll be sure to reject furries with a mental disorders or no previous work history.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> Right you are. This time I'll be sure to reject furries with a mental disorders or no previous work history.



I think the best course of action would be keeping this offer open to non-furries, too. Truly decent furries are few and far inbetween, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to go for "normal" people. You'd be much more likely to get a response, too.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 11, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> This time I'll be sure to reject furries with a mental disorders



That's all of them.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 11, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Don't you have any friends / relatives that you could con into rooming with you instead of _strangers_... 6 of them no less?
> Sorry, just remembered where I was... derp.


 I did ask an aunt last night just in case. That's my plan E


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Fuck I remember that. Was that in FD or FD_2?


 Ahh shit I don't remember. I only heard of it way back when I hung out on Lulz



Tango_D said:


> Can I set up some hidden cameras and give Tira Banks a call before you all move int together? :V


 God, if you wanna watch me jack off so much you shoulda just asked me.



Caroline Dax said:


> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Bart_Bervoets
> Nekobe was a username used by Rogue but Bart bervoets used as well it.


 
Ah, fuck.
Wouldn't wanna get some other dude get labeled a creeper. But yeah it was that Bart guy


----------



## thewall (Nov 11, 2011)

Living in my car doesn't sound like a bad idea now....


----------



## Ames (Nov 11, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Bart_Bervoets
> Nekobe was a username used by Rogue but Bart bervoets used as well it.



"he would threaten them, fly into irrational rages, and on many occasions  demand sex from them, claiming to have a heart condition that would  case [sic] him to die if they did not have sex with him. "

allofmywat.png


----------



## thewall (Nov 11, 2011)

JamesB said:


> "he would threaten them, fly into irrational rages, and on many occasions  demand sex from them, claiming to have a heart condition that would  case [sic] him to die if they did not have sex with him. "
> 
> allofmywat.png



The important thing to remember is that people are bat shit crazy.  Especially furries.


----------



## israfur (Nov 11, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Living in my car doesn't sound like a bad idea now....


You don't have a car silly, you just wish you had one.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 11, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Living in my car doesn't sound like a bad idea now....



Your Mom's minivan doesn't count :v


----------



## Takun (Nov 11, 2011)

I would share a house with you guys =c

I call top bunk.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 12, 2011)

A furry household sounds like a drama orgy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Nov 12, 2011)

Eh why do I not see this as a total shitstorm...maybe I haven't been exposed to enough RL furries but I think it'd be sorta cool to have something like furfaggotry as a common factor among roomies :V


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 12, 2011)

Takun said:


> I would share a house with you guys =c
> 
> I call top bunk.


fuck you im always top bunk


----------



## Mentova (Nov 12, 2011)

Takun said:


> I would share a house with you guys =c
> 
> I call top bunk.


Only if I get my own room so I can stay up playing videogames till the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey OP, there are 4 bedrooms. How about if you find 3 furs people that actually make a decent penny that could easily cover the rent split 4 ways. Less is more as they say.






Takun said:


> I would share a house with you guys =c
> 
> I call top bunk.



I always sleep underneath the bottom bed anyway, as in one the floor.


----------



## ~secret~ (Nov 12, 2011)

Why do so many furries feel the need to live with each other? Isn't it bad enough we hang out online?


----------



## Aetius (Nov 12, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Why do so many furries feel the need to live with each other?



Sex.


----------



## ZerX (Nov 12, 2011)

What's wrong with living with normal people? Are they boring or something else?
If I would be living with other people I would only care that they are normal.


----------



## Ben (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, just getting 3 additional people will bring down the cost plenty. Stuffing 7 people in there just sounds like it has nightmare potential.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2011)

Ben said:


> Yeah, just getting 3 additional people will bring down the cost plenty. Stuffing 7 people in there just sounds like it has nightmare potential.



especially with just 1 shower

I mean, it'll be hard enough getting them to use it properly


----------



## ~secret~ (Nov 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Sex.



Only furries would be willing to move to New York and pay out of their arses for sex.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Nov 12, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Only furries would be willing to move to New York and pay out of their arses for sex.



Well DUH!


----------



## morphology (Nov 12, 2011)

Is the furry fandom the only fandom that groups up and lives together like this?  I've never heard of a bunch of anime fans deciding to live together just becaue of anime or a group of Star Wars fans deciding to have their own Jedi enclave.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Nov 12, 2011)

morphology said:


> Is the furry fandom the only fandom that groups up and lives together like this?  I've never heard of a bunch of anime fans deciding to live together just becaue of anime or a group of Star Wars fans deciding to have their own Jedi enclave.



I should say, anime fans are easier to come across than furries (at least where I am) and so the odds of anime fans living together (as roommates or as a couple) is much higher than the same happening with furries. But in those cases it's much less often a planned thing and more of a coincidence as those people discover what they might have in common with each other during their everyday lives. With furries it would probably have to be planned, and even if it is all properly planned, it still *SHOULDN'T* ever happen.

Edit: And as for the star wars fans living together, umm Leonard and Sheldon from big bang theory. Granted I don't think they've created a so called jedi enclave, yet...


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> especially with just 1 shower
> 
> I mean, it'll be hard enough getting them to use it properly


Unclogging a drain full of coagulated semen doesn't sound too fun either.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 16, 2011)

This thread and it's critiques of the idea have probably ruined any chance I'll find any furries here! 8c 

Status: 3/6 furries found with 3 others asking for a week to think about it.

If I wait a week, the place will be sold off to another buyer. 
If I just sign the lease, pay the 1000, and I don't find more furries, I'm going to have to find some creigslist freaks to fill the rooms.

I'll wait till more respond, if the room is taken by another tenant? Oh well, I'll trash the idea and default into my plan B: moving into a furhouse in Brooklyn.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 16, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Pff. I pay that where I am now and I get my own bedroom and share the house with only 3 other people. XD



So fucking what? This one has FURRIES in it. Do you get to have hot fursuit sex where you live?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL, no.. but all the fursuiters interested in joining are either straight or mated. So.. hot fursuit sex isn't a possibility currently.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 16, 2011)

I did the communal living thing when I was in college.  Granted, not with furries, but it was enough of a horror show regardless that I never want to repeat the experience again.  Living in my own filth in the gutter sounds more appealing than that.


----------



## Elessara (Nov 16, 2011)

Furries or not I just can't wrap my brain around how you want 7 strangers to be perfectly happy living in 4 bedrooms.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 16, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> This thread and it's critiques of the idea have probably ruined any chance I'll find any furries here! 8c



Glad we could help.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 16, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> If I just sign the lease, pay the 1000, and I don't find more furries, I'm going to have to find some creigslist freaks to fill the rooms.



The irony is delicious.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 17, 2011)

Heyy, Hakar, =p creigslist people are bad freaks. Furries good freaks. 

Also.. an update: this furhouse IS GOING TO HAPPEN!!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 17, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> I wanna live in Manhattan because I wanna get involved with broadway. I want furry roommates so I can get very cheap rent and pawesomeness.


My acting instructor used to work on Broadway and I have two friends who are off broadway and one has been in a few pilots for new series.


----------



## Jiangxi (Nov 17, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> Heyy, Hakar, =p creigslist people are bad freaks. Furries good freaks.
> 
> Also.. an update: this furhouse IS GOING TO HAPPEN!!



I'll see you on the six o' clock news and obituary pages after this thing goes down.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> Also.. an update: this furhouse IS GOING TO HAPPEN!!



Prepare your anus.


----------



## Aden (Nov 17, 2011)

Can I just go ahead and buy the story rights now at a discounted price?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 17, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> My acting instructor used to work on Broadway and I have two friends who are off broadway and one has been in a few pilots for new series.


Super cool! I've had one acting instructor who was in the original cast of "Merrily We Roll Along" on broadway, I have one friend currently understudy for the lead role of "Book of Mormon" on broadway, I'm music director of an off-off broadway production of "Colored Museum", and I was an extra for a pilot called "Asleep No More."


----------



## Aetius (Nov 17, 2011)

So are the sex parties a yes?

If so you may have a new roommate :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 17, 2011)

Pay me the money and I will move in...then I will subsequently take entire house for myself, kicking everyone else out. Checkmate.
:V
But honestly, can't furries just live normally, you know, finding a partner and getting a house?


----------



## Aidy (Nov 17, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> can't furries just live normally



no


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey, OP. Quick question.

Did you consider the cost of groceries for SEVEN people?

With our little three man band here at the house, we can easily generate a $150 to $200 grocery bill a month. That's with plenty of meats, veggies, and maybe a few snacky things. 

If you've got a four bedroom, why not just stick with three people? Also, your utilities are bound to be higher due to higher consumption of electricity and water usage.

And did you consider the SOCIAL aspect? I don't think you did.

7 people. 6 stuffed into 3 rooms. I'm just wondering if you realize the sheer clusterfuck that's going to be. Either that or you don't want too, because you have this fluffy vision of "It'll all work out!"

Have fun imploding.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 17, 2011)

Everyone can get their own groceries. 

Why not have a four bedroom with 3 people? Because then each of us will have to pay more, the simple reason I got this place was so I can pay the least amount possible. Also, utilities are already in the rent. Although electricity isn't.

I did consider the social aspect. There might be conflicts, people can change rooms if they want. And use the silent treatment against any drama llamas. If there are conflicts of expectations, then we'll set rules voted upon by the group.

You think 7 people stuffed into 4 rooms is some unlivable clusterfuck? Try 9 into 3 bedrooms. I lived that for a year in college. I get it. I know there can be conflicts and whatever. I'll deal with the bullshit as it comes. 

Also, "working out" only has 1 definition for me = I'll be paying less then 300 dollars to live in the greatest city in the world. So yes, It'll all work out! =p


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Nov 17, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> Everyone can get their own groceries.



Sorry, skippy. "BYOG" doesn't work for 7 people. Maybe 2 people, not 7. Not unless you intend to put fridges in every room?

A large communal fridge dictates that people pool money into a global fund for grocery runs. You have to ration and plan for food consumption. This excludes things like folks eating out and buying their own food, but can still be costly.


----------



## Corto (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry Gabe I just find this idea to be dumb as fuck. Not precisely because of furries, but because a lot of strangers locked into few rooms to live together with no attachments whatsoever to each other (beyond "we whack it to cartoon cats") is a recipe for disaster. But, hey, if it works hooray for you.


----------



## Sam (Nov 18, 2011)

^^^  I agree. Just because you've lived in tightly packed situations, doesn't mean shit. Shit still sucks. And besides that, aren't there limitations to how many people you can have in one apartment? I know out here you have to atleast list the amount of people living there, and then they'll charge you accordingly.



Either way it's my two cents. The whole situation sounds like a fucked up version Jersey Shore mixed with a furry convention. 


And we all know how Jersey Shore turned out.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam said:


> And we all know how Jersey Shore turned out.


Extremely popular, with tons more people trying to be like them? :J

Oh god the last thing we need is more furries living together, it's a recipe for disaster :v


----------



## Sam (Nov 18, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> Extremely popular, with tons more people trying to be like them? :J
> 
> Oh god the last thing we need is more furries living together, it's a recipe for disaster :v




There are plenty of idiots in the world. 


Besides you forgot to blend the recipe together - I highly doubt furries on TV would make more people want to be like them. Like:

"Oh you fuck other people in giant fur dog suits? Fucking rad - want to try that myself now." 

And of course there's always the hipster bunch where one guy would be a giant dolphin. Like wtf.


----------



## Tango (Nov 18, 2011)

morphology said:


> ...a group of Star Wars fans deciding to have their own Jedi enclave.



Jedi enclave you say? hmm...


----------



## Elessara (Nov 18, 2011)

I had a nightmare dream about this last night...

It didn't end well... (and with surprisingly no yiff. o_0)
Damn you FAF! Get outta mah brainmeats!! >:[


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 18, 2011)

There are connections. I've known one of the roommates for months, another one of the roommates have known each other for years. It's not all strangers.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 18, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> There are connections. I've known one of the roommates for months, another one of the roommates have known each other for years. It's not all strangers.




benefriends?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 18, 2011)

The girl I'm rooming with is mated, the other guys are in their own relationships or straight. No benefriending happening here.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 18, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> mated



ugh


----------



## Aidy (Nov 18, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> The girl I'm rooming with is mated, the other guys are in their own relationships or straight. No benefriending happening here.



Straight people can get curious. So from what I read from that (I haven't bothered reading the rest of the thread, for reasons that should be self explanatory), there's 1 girl and a whole bunch of guys. I'm sorry, but that is seriously an invitation to a fuck-fest.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 18, 2011)

She's mated. It's not a fuck fast. You're wrong.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 18, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> She's mated. It's not a fuck fast. You're wrong.



It's a house with a bunch of furries, how is that _not_â€‹ a fuck-fest.


----------



## Tango (Nov 18, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> She's mated. It's not a fuck fast. You're wrong.



I know the person Gabe is rooming with and no, she's pretty loyal to her mate. 

And I doubt it's going to be a continual yiff orgy. I do predict that it will be a drama farm, but little to no yiffing.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 18, 2011)

1 straight fur + 1 bi fur + 1 mated bi fur + 1 mated bi fur = Yifflessness. =p That's how.


----------



## Tango (Nov 18, 2011)

While I know this is going to blow up like like a nitroglyciren juggling contest, I doubt that everyone there is a member of Uncle Touchy's Sex Offender Circus.


----------



## Corto (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah I don't see this as a free for all fuckeria, but just that having people that don't know each other living together, cramped, sounds like a terrible idea. But if you do know them, that changes the whole things. There's a whole ocean of differences between "I've known one for months, the other ones have known each other for years" and "hey random internet forum I had never before posted in, here's where I'll live and I need a roomie. Call me!"
Still far from perfect. You're still playing russian roulette, only difference is you removed one bullet from the full chamber and left only 5 there. And I guess two of those bullets are connected to each others so if one fires the other fires as well killing you twice. And maybe starting a chain reaction of bullets and death. Ok this metaphor isn't working the way I expected but you catch my drift.


----------



## Elessara (Nov 18, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> The girl I'm rooming with is mated *has a significant other*, the other guys are in their own relationships or straight. No benefriending happening here.



So wait... if you're not the one getting the room all to yourself; who is??? o_0

*EDIT:
*If anyone gets it, it should be the _*ONLY*_ female cuz you know... bewbs?
Unless of course her S/O moves in, then they can room together.


----------



## Conker (Nov 18, 2011)

Fuck all furfags that use the term "mated". Seriously. This idea is stupid, but the former thing pisses me off more right now.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 19, 2011)

Conker said:


> Fuck all furfags that use the term "mated". Seriously. This idea is stupid, but the former thing pisses me off more right now.



Well, that was random, now wasn't it?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 19, 2011)

TraceGrey said:


> Well, that was random, now wasn't it?



Sure wasn't.

OP used the term four times by my count.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 19, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Sure wasn't.
> 
> OP used the term four times by my count.


Used the term, yes, but blowing up about how the term is stupid has nothing to do with the topic and had not been brought up before. Hence, it can be considered random, though I suppose it doesn't have to be.

EDIT: But, if you go by that definition of random, then this side conversation is random, and I shant continue it.  ((Spell check says 'shant' isn't a word.))


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

TraceGrey said:


> Used the term, yes, but blowing up about how the term is stupid has nothing to do with the topic and had not been brought up before. Hence, it can be considered random, though I suppose it doesn't have to be.
> 
> EDIT: But, if you go by that definition of random, then this side conversation is random, and I shant continue it.  ((Spell check says 'shant' isn't a word.))


Oh trust me, the word "Mate" is not welcome here. No one's gunna stop you from saying it, but you'll still get shit for it. ;P
The more you lurk the more you know~


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 19, 2011)

Elessara said:


> So wait... if you're not the one getting the room all to yourself; who is??? o_0
> 
> *EDIT:
> *If anyone gets it, it should be the _*ONLY*_ female cuz you know... bewbs?
> Unless of course her S/O moves in, then they can room together.



She asked to room with me. And I want to have cheaper rent.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 19, 2011)

TraceGrey said:


> Used the term, yes, but blowing up about how the term is stupid has nothing to do with the topic and had not been brought up before.



Yeah, but you're on a furry forum. What do you expect?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2011)

TraceGrey said:


> Used the term, yes, but blowing up about how the term is stupid has nothing to do with the topic and had not been brought up before. Hence, it can be considered random, though I suppose it doesn't have to be.
> 
> EDIT: But, if you go by that definition of random, then this side conversation is random, and I shant continue it.  ((Spell check says 'shant' isn't a word.))



The term "mate" when used by furries boils my piss because it's now ruined the "English English" dialect. :[


----------



## wolfsoul101 (Nov 19, 2011)

This has been a quite.....entertaining read ;3


----------



## Conker (Nov 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> The term "mate" when used by furries *boils my piss* because it's now ruined the "English English" dialect. :[


I found a new favorite expression.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 19, 2011)

israfur said:


> Oh trust me, the word "Mate" is not welcome here. No one's gunna stop you from saying it, but you'll still get shit for it. ;P
> The more you lurk the more you know~


I never said I agreed with it, I just said it was random.  But I guess is isn't anymore.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Nov 19, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Yeah, but you're on a furry forum. What do you expect?



I expect to hear the opinions of every troll in the fandom and not get any actual help for what I'm looking for.


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh no you didn't.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Dec 2, 2011)

UPDATE:

I had 6 other furries who told me they would come here and join up. Within the last 5 days before the move in, 4 flaked out.

I now have 2 other roommates in a 4 bedroom


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

I would love to do this, its just that I aint 18 yet.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

I would love to do this, its just that I aint 18 yet. 

Only 7 more months.

Damn double posting.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 2, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I had 6 other furries who told me they would come here and join up. Within the last 5 days before the move in, 4 flaked out.



Hands/paws up anyone who's surprised.



ThisisGabe said:


> I now have 2 other roommates in a 4 bedroom



You'll soon find that is for the best.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 2, 2011)

Furries. No they aren't reliable. Also what did you seriously expect?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Furries. No they aren't reliable. Also what did you seriously expect?



Hey I am reliable. Wait.. I am 17. In Missouri I can leave my home!!! Sweettt!!!! I might be able to move in sooner than I thought.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Why does this thread still LIVE?

KEEL IT! KEEL IT NAO! :O


----------



## Shiroka (Dec 2, 2011)

israfur said:


> Oh trust me, the word "Mate" is not welcome here. No one's gunna stop you from saying it, but you'll still get shit for it. ;P
> The more you lurk the more you know~



What are you talking about? I once got shit for casually mocking someone using the term "pack mates" here. And I still think it was worth mocking!

By the way, how come this thread is still alive and kicking?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 2, 2011)

Wut

this thread was over in the first page

.

i'm just gonna leave....


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Why does this thread still LIVE?
> 
> KEEL IT! KEEL IT NAO! :O



Shhhhhh.... Keep the mods away from this thread. :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Shhhhhh.... Keep the mods away from this thread. :v



No.

Bring them right in.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> No.
> 
> Bring them right in.



We could bring everyone together to sing songs, eat cookies, watch movies.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 2, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> We could bring everyone together to sing songs, eat cookies, watch movies.


Too much friendship

We aren't MLP dammit


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Too much friendship
> 
> We aren't MLP dammit



Of course we arent. I just wanna do this for christmas silly. :v I guess it is bad for me to want this to happen.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 2, 2011)

i thought this orgy invitation got locked ages ago


----------

